# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Humpty Doo to Broome by car with young kids...suggestions please

## xenresraymond

Here is a real challenge. A friend of mine needs to drive from Humpty Doo (aka Herbert NT) to Broome with a 3 year old and a 6 year old.


Apart from camping under a gum tree, can anyone suggest any child friendly safe places to sleep over these 3 or 4 days it takes to travel across to Broome? Ideas for entertag the cherubs?

Flying is not an option as the car will be needed once they reach there.

thanks for your help

----------


## xenosadams

Old Halls Creek Caravan Park is 13 km at times very coragated Duncan / Buntin Creek Road Salas, is a good place for kids with an old abandoned city and the cemetery next door and explore the original Halls Creek and, cemetery is interesting for some of the dead, descriptions, died of thirst on Tanami, Tanami impaled on ect.

----------

